# Need some real opinions... Seriously



## HemiDroid03 (Jun 6, 2011)

Here's my situation...

I currently own an Original Droid, a Droid X, a Droid X2 and a Droid Charge.

I have a friend that has an OG Droid and HAS to wait for his upgrade to get a new phone, which I believe isn't till next year...

I would like to GIVE him the Droid X2, he's a real good guy and has always helped me out (minor stuff but still gave me a hand)

But before I decided to give it to him, I had announced on my FB that I was selling the phone for 150$ with all accessories and box.

After a while of waiting and no takers, then I decided to give it to him, I haven't told him about it, this is just something I've been thinking of.

Now on Friday I got a FB PM about the phone, and someone wants to buy it...

My dilemma is do give it to my friend or sell it?

Please give me some real honest answers. THANKS!


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

Do you know the person who wants to buy it? Friends always come first!


----------



## HemiDroid03 (Jun 6, 2011)

AndyFox2011 said:


> Do you know the person who wants to buy it? Friends always come first!


Well yea, the guy who wants to buy it off me is a friend but he's buying it for his friend.


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

"HemiDroid03 said:


> Well yea, the guy who wants to buy it off me is a friend but he's buying it for his friend.


All comes down to personal value then really, which person has helped you more? And always been there for you? And what do you want to do?


----------



## HemiDroid03 (Jun 6, 2011)

AndyFox2011 said:


> All comes down to personal value then really, which person has helped you more? And always been there for you? And what do you want to do?


I don't know. I'll sleep on it I guess, thanks for your input.


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

What was the outcome??


----------

